# Light hearted-Now lets see your best pics!



## photo_jo (7 July 2011)

Ok so we've seen the bloopers, we have seen the matchy, matchy so now lets see the best ones you all have

the awesome Roo doing what he did best


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 July 2011)

^^^ wow  need to find a good pic now to cancel out my blooper


----------



## only_me (7 July 2011)

That is an awesome picture!

I haven't any best ones of Billy, as I hope the best is yet to come 

But I do for merlin -


----------



## charlimouse (7 July 2011)

Well i'm greedy and cant choose just one!!!!!

Jem at Skipton the other week where she came 4th







The first (and only) Intermediate me and Murphy have ever managed to complete, we came 8th







Murphy at Chatsworth where he came 4th







Jem hacking round the Badminton Grassroots site







And a little school at Badminton







Millie at the last event she ever did, even with a crippling back injury (unbeknown to us ) she still came 7th, she was such a genuine horse, who really got me started!







Sorry for the overload!!!!!


----------



## photo_jo (7 July 2011)

emmyc said:



			^^^ wow  need to find a good pic now to cancel out my blooper 

Click to expand...

But your boy is very photogenic!


----------



## Mince Pie (7 July 2011)

This one of Olly, because he is terrified of fillers (amongst other things ), and because for once my position looks OK:






This one of Sandy because this fence scared the $hit out of me as there was a massive drop behind it and the week before I came off over a drop!!






This one of Millie because it shows how scopey she is - jump was at least 1m


----------



## Santa_Claus (7 July 2011)

i still can't decide whether this is a blooper pic or a be proud of pic! From Lucy W clinic a couple weeks ago at Pontispool. I knew the launch over the log drop was coming 







one from another Lucy W clinic last year






Bicton PN this year






Got many others that I'm proud of but those easiest to hand and I'm allowed to post as i own the copyright on all!


----------



## LEC (7 July 2011)

This is the only one I like in 20 years of horses where I am happy with my position and with the fence!

Its not even my horse!


----------



## Gamebird (7 July 2011)

I quite like this one:







and this, though not a brill pic reminds me of the best days hunting I ever had (the thin rail in the gap is the top rail of a 5-bar gate - it was a big fence )







And I quite like this, but can't for the life of me remember who took it


----------



## photo_jo (7 July 2011)

Gamebird said:



			And I quite like this, but can't for the life of me remember who took it  






Click to expand...

Some idiot I expect!!


----------



## kirstyhen (7 July 2011)

That is an awesome pic PhotoJo!!  Rider looks pretty awesome too!!


Hen in his prime, this will remain my favourite picture as long as I live 







And although I hope this isn't the best we will get, this one sums up the confidence I have in Moot, as that Frog made me cak my pants a few months ago and now it looks small  (Plus I'm quite proud of my position!!)







And just for being pretty...


----------



## photo_jo (7 July 2011)

Thanks Kirstyhen-it was taken by my sister at the now defunct Scunthorpe Horse Trials and it was impossible to look anything other than stylish on Roo-all I ever did was navigate and he did the rest! 

love the pic of your boy btw!


----------



## Lolo (7 July 2011)

kirstyhen- you're position is immaculate, very jealous!

For me,





Because I was terrified and my darling boy did what he did best and completely ignored the fool on top!





Because this was us. He pulled silly faces and I laughed myself silly over him. Miss this mad old man so much. Despite his total insanity, his total disregard for anything that was correct and general verging-on-unsafe way of going I loved him and felt totally safe with him. 

And my faves of Al and Reg:





Off an odd line, without batting an eyelid despite his fall earlier this year. She rode beautifully and he was a star!










Both totally unposed. The first, she's telling me how amazing Reg is and I snapped her, and the second she's just gazing at her boy. You can just see how much she loves her 'little darling'!





Taken a year, but his canter gets 7s and 8s, his transitions are applauded and his dressage is now good! Total superstar pony, and the transformation in them both is totally gobsmacking to me as the unpaid groom


----------



## Baggybreeches (7 July 2011)

Courtesy of a PC dad! This was Champ he was an absolute sod, I fell of him more than 2000 times, when he was good he was amazing, when he was bad he was horrid. He could jump 4ft 3in out of trot and he was 12.1 and a bit. Took me to BSPS winter champs and jumped round 13hh WHP novice and open (in the days before Nursery stakes  )





Courtesy of Joanna Prestwich
This is mum's horse Holly, the bravest horse in the world XC, at the time I thought she was the bees knees as she was really the first 'horse' I had ridden since being on 13.2hh's forever!

Are just 2 of my favourites that are on photobucket, I think you might recognise one OP?
And just so Gamebird doesn't feel left out 





And lastly Mr Handsome Pants himself!


----------



## FigJam (7 July 2011)

Well since you asked... I'm afraid I need no encouragement to bore people with my photos.   All courtesy of the wonderful Mr FigJam of course. 

As all of you know, I'm very proud of this pic- in fact, it's the only one that's made it  into print and onto the wall in the form of a big canvas print. 






I love this one as it shows us both looking so happy;






And this is one of my favourite SJ photos;






And this one again sums up "fun";






I better stop there... I could just keep copying and pasting photobucket links all night!   I 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 my Hopalong pony!


----------



## photo_jo (7 July 2011)

Baggybreeches said:








Courtesy of Joanna Prestwich
This is mum's horse Holly, the bravest horse in the world XC, at the time I thought she was the bees knees as she was really the first 'horse' I had ridden since being on 13.2hh's forever!

Are just 2 of my favourites that are on photobucket, I think you might recognise one OP?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I do-massive fence considering it was a novice Shame we don't have Storeton any longer it was a good event


----------



## kirstyhen (7 July 2011)

Flibbity Gibbit BB, that is a MASSIVE fence


----------



## Baggybreeches (7 July 2011)

photo_jo said:



			Indeed I do-massive fence considering it was a novice Shame we don't have Storeton any longer it was a good event
		
Click to expand...

That was our first Novice, in my blissfully ignorant state I did Bradwall and Skipton PN, then entered Tetton Hall Novice, a friend nearly died laughing and told me to do another Novice before Tetton because that was a tough course, so I entered Storeton! She nearly fainted with shock! My mum was very quiet walking the course, and I  promised her I would jump the faffy log, but the horse was loving it so I just went for it! Went clear but got about 15 TPs


----------



## Baggybreeches (7 July 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Flibbity Gibbit BB, that is a MASSIVE fence 

Click to expand...

Thats how XC fences should be! It took a long time to land!


----------



## kirstyhen (7 July 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Thats how XC fences should be! It took a long time to land!
		
Click to expand...

Despite the fact that I would never jump it in a million years, I'd much rather watch XC riding over a course like taht, than a fiddily twisty one!


----------



## clairebearnz (8 July 2011)

Warming up for the show-jumping at Aoukautere. He'd done a nice dressage test with no rearing (YAY!), and we'd survived the XC even with the major rearing/bucking/napping tantrum he put on before we started. The show-jumping ended up being about 20 minutes after the XC, and I was worried he was too tired to jump well. 







The first time I tried him over really decently sized fences, aided by my flatmate who kept putting it up when I wasn't looking!







(We won on our dressage score, and I haven't made it to another ODE since!). 

Gently popping over part of the Novice (1.10m? I think here) down at Paekakariki at a training day. He was jumping out of his skin, even if he did dump me in the middle of the coffin for the fun of it. 







And pinging around a SJ course at Manakau Sports. He'd just placed in the RTR (solid fences) in between two enormous bay hunters, and was feeling pretty damned arrogant about this whole jumping lark.


----------



## missparis (8 July 2011)

photo_jo said:



			Ok so we've seen the bloopers, we have seen the matchy, matchy so now lets see the best ones you all have

the awesome Roo doing what he did best





Click to expand...

Wowzers! That is biiig jump! I'd be very proud of that photo


----------



## missparis (8 July 2011)

Taken by Spidge Photography a couple of weeks ago:







My first comp ever - was game enough to go straight into Discovery. Thought That Discovery was 1m-1.10, but at Felbridge the J/O was more 1.15m/1.20m. Shows my boy could do a higher class if he wished


----------



## chels (8 July 2011)

Love this one, our first Pre-Nov at Rotorua. I'm scared witless of showjumping!!!





This because he totally saved my bacon, first part of a double and I saw a whack stride and hunted him down to it, totally over-rode it.  Good Pony!





This because when I bought him 2 and a half years ago he resembled an upside down giraffe





These because it is the biggest thing I have EVER jumped and am ever likely to, and he just popped it like a 90cm fence. Excuse my facials and extremely poor riding!










And this cause he's gorgeous and I luffs him 





I'll stop now


----------



## ArcticFox (8 July 2011)

Old photo

This is the only photo I have of my 13.2 pony - I think the rest are in albums at my sisters house!  

Blond Bombshell was an amazing pony and we won so much - and he was a lovely colour 







Bill was the horse that brought me back into BS after giving up for several years, he reminded me that I could ride and produce a horse and we jumped up to 1.30m. 

Fav photo of him:






And my current boy who was so jumpy and scared when I got him last year and has come on so much. 

Turnberry last year - this photo I love as we had a brill run and it was the best one I had had so far. 






And this photo because it sums up how much we are both enjoying it






And this is because I took him to a side saddle show at the weekend and we won 3 classes - I like this photo as I look elegant for once 






Sorry for the photo overload - I love my horse!


----------



## CrazyMare (8 July 2011)

This was a BIG fence - she is 13.1h!







Another big fence, but she makes it look small







I love this one - she gave me a foot perfect ride, after a horrible week. Its the same frog fence Mally is jumping!







And this is my baby pone....


----------



## Rosiefan (8 July 2011)

Think this is one of my favourites - Rosie on B B at Gatcombe Nov Champs back in 2007






[/IMG]


----------



## Baggybreeches (8 July 2011)

Arctic Fox I remember your pony!! Those old fashioned ponies were 'proper ponies'
Here is my old 13.2hh JA doing PC jumping at Royal Lancs aged 26/27


----------



## Winklepoker (8 July 2011)

This was my first ever event on the horse that I bought for peanut and the first one I produce on my own - I burst into tears through the finish - tears of utter pride







And this one of my new boy because we havent made it to a party yet but I think he is going to be pretty special


----------



## ArcticFox (8 July 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Arctic Fox I remember your pony!! Those old fashioned ponies were 'proper ponies'
		
Click to expand...

They were the best weren't they!  

Went to royal lancs a few times.  Good old days


----------



## deskbound (8 July 2011)

No pics, sorry, but loving the old school pics from Storeton etc. I miss Tetton *sigh* , I've got a couple of crackers over the ditch & hedge in the Int - that was a proper XC course!   . I guess there's no hope of a resurrection...?


----------



## Mrs Pink (8 July 2011)

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc415/MrsPink123/

This is the first time I've loaded a photo so hopefully I've done it correctly as I have no idea what I'm doing LOL!!!
This is me on old horse, 1st homebred at PC champs at Weston Park, I think 24 years ago  (is it too early to drink due to feeling old) It's one of my favourites

Baggy Breeches, I've jumped that fence and I'm trying to remember where it was, Hazel Booth's? West Lancs Ince Blundell PC? PC area?'s or tetrathlon?


----------



## Shrimp (8 July 2011)

deskbound said:



			No pics, sorry, but loving the old school pics from Storeton etc. I miss Tetton *sigh* , I've got a couple of crackers over the ditch & hedge in the Int - that was a proper XC course!   . I guess there's no hope of a resurrection...?
		
Click to expand...

I drive past Storeton quite alot and there's still some of the old fences there and I always wish it would start up again, Parkgate too. 
Anyway here's mine:
In the PN at Moreton Morrell:







I love his face in this:






And more recently (Ignore the washing line reins, those who know Kelsall, we just jumped the Novice drop and I did a bit of a Mary King impression  )


----------



## Mrs Pink (8 July 2011)

This is the first time I've loaded a photo so hopefully I've done it correctly as I have no idea what I'm doing LOL!!!
This is me on old horse, 1st homebred at PC champs at Weston Park, I think 24 years ago  (is it too early to drink due to feeling old) It's one of my favourites

Baggy Breeches, I've jumped that fence and I'm trying to remember where it was, Hazel Booth's? West Lancs Ince Blundell PC? PC area?'s or tetrathlon?


----------



## steph21 (8 July 2011)

My baby girl at her first XC clinic


----------



## TallyHo123 (8 July 2011)

Aww, some great pics!


----------



## little_flea (8 July 2011)

This is my amazing 13.2hh pony (must have been early 90s - and I'm still no taller, but now ride a 17.2hh and a 16.3hh...). I still miss him.


----------



## showjump (8 July 2011)

This pic looker bad, but the amount of time spent trying to encourage him to jump the scary 'pony eating ditch' was a heck of a challenge! 





Getting him to reurn the other way over it was just as challenging!





HOYS 2009, rather pleased as punch to get there..and come 4th.










My lovely bargin mare, really starting to come into her own..


----------



## OneInAMillion (8 July 2011)

I love this picture-It is the last time he will ever jump at this height and he was fab, and didn't even bother trying.






This picture just makes me smile, it shows off his cute side 






This was the first time we got XC right, I rode him properly and he just pinged


----------



## kerilli (8 July 2011)

ooh, good one, a chance to show off our lovely horses long gone (in my case anyway)





and





i can't decide between the two, both show my wonderful Skylarker doing what she did best. it's very easy on one that good!


----------



## 4faults (8 July 2011)

This is my girly last night 







I think she is looking fantastic and we are getting on so much better. She was so skinny and upside down when I got her 9 months ago.

This is her about 2 months after I got her







Although she is still cheeky 







This is the 2 loves of my life, my fiance and my Oldenburg mare Polly, she was 5 here she went on the jump 1.30m's and compete Medium dressage with me before injuring herself. She is now brewing up our next generation and shes going to be a fantastic mum


----------



## KatB (8 July 2011)

I love this one, cos this shows how my mare loves to jump!!







This one in the smaller class, cos she makes it SO easy!

[Copyright image removed]

And this cos she's soooo pwetty 

[Copyright image removed]


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (8 July 2011)

[/IMG]

This is my fav picture!!


----------



## Dottyfordylan (8 July 2011)

Daddy_Long_Legs said:



			[IMG]

This is my fav picture!![/QUOTE]

wow!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Baggybreeches (8 July 2011)

Mrs Pink said:



			Baggy Breeches, I've jumped that fence and I'm trying to remember where it was, Hazel Booth's? West Lancs Ince Blundell PC? PC area?'s or tetrathlon?
		
Click to expand...

Yes its Hazel Booth's we used to have our PC stuff there for years. I still go to Hazel's to use the moat for water schooling.


----------



## Firewell (8 July 2011)

This one is my Fav of my old boy Herbie, he was about 23 in this pic:-







and him again showing thats just because he was over 20 didn't mean he couldnt jump a decent course still bless him:-







This is my favourite photo of my late mare. My friend took it when we were jumping in the school and I think its a brilliant photo:-







And these are my two favourite photos of my J. The first one was 3 months after I got him and I nervously took my stiff little ex-racer to his first ever dressage and he came 6th in his first BD with 64% 







Fast forward a year later and not only can he do dressage but he's a pretty nifty jumper as well!:-






.

I cant wait for lots more cool photos of him


----------



## vam (8 July 2011)

I had my mare over 14years and won hundreds of rosetts but this is the only pic i have with her wearing one, she was 19 jumped round a 1m class after not seeing the ring for 18 months until a show the month previous. She was pts 8 months later so very special pic





And the reason she won so many frillies in her life 





Prob my fave 






Fave pic of my new boy











He just makes it all feel effortless

And this one as i had the worse canter into the jump going in the world and still makes it so easy (ok so its not exactly big but you get my point )


----------



## Mrs Pink (8 July 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Yes its Hazel Booth's we used to have our PC stuff there for years. I still go to Hazel's to use the moat for water schooling. 

Click to expand...

Ah my memory's not as bad as I thought, which means I can carry on drinking  Glad to hear the it's still in use, we always enjoyed our trips over to that side of the county


----------



## skint1 (8 July 2011)

OK, this is my daughter and not me riding!
Bella-I could add about 100 more but I will spare you! 











Basil-he is a complete and utter star imho


----------



## tinap (8 July 2011)

Love this one - looks like hes on springs!!







my favorite picture of them both......







& one from a few years ago with her old pony.....


----------



## Firewell (8 July 2011)

I love this thread! I may be rather sentimental but I think you can see the dedication, effort and partnership between horse and rider in all these photos. It's very humbling


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 July 2011)

Can someone explain how to download pics to posts ? Can't do it even following the faq instructions on the forum page. Trying to post pic from my album..


----------



## WellyBaggins (8 July 2011)

From your album on here? if so, copy and paste the "bb code" (under the picture you want to add), to the thread


----------



## tinap (8 July 2011)

It's easier to do if you have HHO page opened twice to then just nip between em both if u know what I mean?!


----------



## Stormy123456 (8 July 2011)

Intermediate Teamchasing - I never ever thought I'd do one in a million years, Ballet and I did two seasons of it!  This hedge had a massive drop on the other side despite being  well over 5 foot from the take off side!







Again Intermediate teamchasing. 







The first time Spanner went XC schooling as a 4y/o - found everything very easy.







After over a year of Spanner being a constant pain doing any kind of flatwork, and showing me her best repetitive handstand impressions every time I sat on her, she suddenly clicked, and then early this year won a dressage competition, having come last in every other one for 'disobediances' and 'extremely exuberant behaviour' - ie. bucking so much she went straight out the arena...


----------



## SpottedCat (8 July 2011)

I often look at this picture to remind myself I can actually ride.


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 July 2011)

emmyc said:



			From your album on here? if so, copy and paste the "bb code" (under the picture you want to add), to the thread  

Click to expand...

Ok thanks i'll give that a go


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 July 2011)

tinap555 said:



			It's easier to do if you have HHO page opened twice to then just nip between em both if u know what I mean?!
		
Click to expand...

I have absolutely no idea what you mean - I am exceptionally stoopid when it comes to compootas !!!


----------



## kerilli (8 July 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I often look at this picture to remind myself I can actually ride. 





Click to expand...

SC, that is a fabulous pic, i love the looseness of the reins and your great relaxed position. i'd have that one up on the wall!


----------



## jess_asterix (8 July 2011)

First BE100





Power and speed at Bolesworth in 08
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]

some of my first foxhunters on nug





[Copyright image removed]

My super mare 






First show back after injury 





first newcomers
[Copyright image removed]

My old boy in our first 1.15m






My little mare who got me started 
[Copyright image removed]

Overload!! And that's not all of the horses I've had!!!


----------



## sychnant (8 July 2011)

The last photo taken of Yan and me competing. She was 31 years old at the time. My horse of a lifetime...

I have lots of other photos of us when we were younger but not on the computer. My avatar is probably my other favourite though - she was 21 in that one.







Reposted so you can see it properly


----------



## bliss87 (8 July 2011)

this was last summer jumping 4ft WH at equifest






(not the neatest of pictures)






...now he wont jump much above 3ft for some reason


----------



## Gamebird (8 July 2011)

tinap555 said:



			Love this one - looks like hes on springs!!






Click to expand...

I have those poles at home! - Port Royal sold off a load of their BSJA poles a year or two back when they were replacing them and I bought a trailer load to use at home - lovely heavy ones


----------



## dressagelove (8 July 2011)

My horse of a lifetime Archie 







This next pic was taken by my friend who was also galloping at break neck speed next to me, love it so much, my old horse...







Another of Archie, he is never normally that careful!!


----------



## rachelandholly (8 July 2011)

WOW!! There's some fab pics on here!! So here's mine... not quite as impressive as most on here... but I feel like Holly's come a long way with me so here goes...

This photo is from our first ever go at XC







When I saw this picture, I realised she had a jump!!







And these 2 are from our first hunter trial  Wasn't sure how she'd be as she doesn't travel well... she was fab and jumped round clear!













And this one is jumping one of my bosses horses, just at home... the biggest jump I've ever done at 4ft!


----------



## Baggybreeches (8 July 2011)

Mrs Pink said:



			Ah my memory's not as bad as I thought, which means I can carry on drinking  Glad to hear the it's still in use, we always enjoyed our trips over to that side of the county 

Click to expand...

Well done, quite amazing! Not really open for use but she doesnt mind me taking a youngster for a scramble round. Hazel is still mad as a box of frogs!


----------



## OneInAMillion (8 July 2011)

rachelandholly said:



			And these 2 are from our first hunter trial  Wasn't sure how she'd be as she doesn't travel well... she was fab and jumped round clear!












Click to expand...

Is she a connie? She looks like the double of my dun connie


----------



## Worried1 (8 July 2011)

I love this one of Mr Worried and Hatmandu.






Mr Worried is regarded as a Dressage trainer but this was taken back in the day when he did actually leave the ground and was rather good at it!

Next I love this one taken at the beginning of the week.






I love the fact that despite the fact I haven't sat on this horse since April, I can hop on and play around and he will strut his stuff for a magazine photoshoot. 

I paid £100 for him and he owes me nothing. Neither of us are perfect but together we are a perfect fit!


----------



## Baggybreeches (8 July 2011)

Worried1 said:









I love the fact that despite the fact I haven't sat on this horse since April, I can hop on and play around and he will strut his stuff for a magazine photoshoot. 

I paid £100 for him and he owes me nothing. Neither of us are perfect but together we are a perfect fit!
		
Click to expand...

How strange for some reason I was only thinking about you and Finn the other day!


----------



## Worried1 (8 July 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			How strange for some reason I was only thinking about you and Finn the other day! 

Click to expand...

In a good way I hope! 

He's my wonderboy!


----------



## stencilface (8 July 2011)

I don't have any of mine in recent years that are 'wow' pics, so here is one from when he was 7 (2007) jumping at Osberton - trakeners are not a good jump for me, and I can't believe how well he jumped this. 

Sadly he has greyed out since then


----------



## blood_magik (8 July 2011)

Shame about the quality but this is one of my favourites of me and the muppet because it proves that we can do bigger fences







and a nice one my dad took during my last jumping lesson because I get nervous when the fences go over 1.10m


----------



## redcascade (8 July 2011)

Some brill pics on here!
I have a few...bear with me 
First time EVER XC schooling- I jumped the 'open' chair 





These two were taken in the space of two weeks- he cleared up at both shows winning the intermediate and open at each 










These two because it shows how far we've come in two years 










And just cos he's gorgeous


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 July 2011)

Seeing as I don't jump much, if at all and thus have no pics of me jumping, here is a pic of my wee beasty in his former career when he actually did work!


----------



## Mike007 (8 July 2011)

Just to prove I,m not always falling off.


----------



## Baggybreeches (8 July 2011)

Worried1 said:



			In a good way I hope! 

He's my wonderboy!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah was just one of those random thoughts, I think I was talking to someone about getting lovely horses in a kind of 'fate' way 
He looks as lovely as ever


----------



## orionstar (8 July 2011)

Icy on a schooling day





Excuse my leg position I'm working on it!
Affy at her first crosscountry!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1202&pictureid=7117


----------



## alwaysbroke (8 July 2011)

April, Mini D_K's pony and previously ridden by his big sister, she has given our family hours of fun, and taught the kids so much, but is now getting much to small and needs a new jockey


























Sorry for the size photobucket is not playing ball


----------



## OneInAMillion (9 July 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			April, Mini D_K's pony and previously ridden by his big sister, she has given our family hours of fun, and taught the kids so much, but is now getting much to small and needs a new jockey







Click to expand...

She is so so so so so cute  I can tell she will be so missed though


----------



## LizzyandToddy (9 July 2011)

- My one that made it into h&h







Doing what he does best! He is only a midget bless him x


----------



## FlipFlop5 (9 July 2011)

First 1.10 hunter trial, my cheesy grin shows how relieved I was to clear this fence!


----------



## OneInAMillion (9 July 2011)

FLipFlop...where is that taken? I know where it is but can't put a name to it! Such a lovely picture and it is nice to see you smiling even if it's relief


----------



## coreteam1 (9 July 2011)

A few years back, when things weren't as scary as they are now


----------



## WellyBaggins (10 July 2011)

photo_jo said:



			But your boy is very photogenic!

Click to expand...

 he is, me not so 
Some pictures:
Welly Boot, hopefully more &#8220;Best Pics&#8221; to come from him 





photo courtesy of Joanna Prestwich










Merlin, before hunt caps were banned at the lower levels 





The lovely Phil 










Sorry for the overload 
Some really great pics on this thread


----------



## FlipFlop5 (10 July 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			FLipFlop...where is that taken? I know where it is but can't put a name to it! Such a lovely picture and it is nice to see you smiling even if it's relief 

Click to expand...

Its at Burghley  , jumping back into the start/finish field.


----------



## Lolo (10 July 2011)

FlipFlop5 said:



			Its at Burghley  , jumping back into the start/finish field.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me that's only in the open!!!


----------



## lucemoose (10 July 2011)

I hope that its ok that these are all from Spidge- if its not Ill have my wrists slapped but Im about to buy some more as soon as they appear!!
These were all taken on the same day at a charity show..





she was getting excited in the chase me charlie, but its not even her worst offence just a great shot!!

Then later in the bareback jumping











shes been through the wringer, and so have i with her but shes what ive got, so its a pleasure to see her face every day


----------

